# tampo and hatid



## Scherle

Magandang araw!

Ano po ang English translation ng tampo at hatid?

Halimbawa:

Hindi niya ako hinatid kaya ngtampo ako sa kanya.

He did not take me home that is why I get mad at him. 

Tama po ba?

Maraming salamat po.

-Lei


----------



## DotterKat

Tama ang pagsasalin mo sa Inggles ng salitang "*hatid*". Ito nga ay nangangahulugang "_*to bring, escort or take someone or something somewhere*_". Pero ang salitang "*tampo*" ay mas angkop sa mga salitang Inggles na tulad ng "to _*sulk, fret, brood or pout over something or someone*_".

Kapag sinabi mong "I am *mad* at him," ang katumbas nito sa Tagalog ay "*Galit* ako sa kanya."

Ang  pagkagalit ay mas tumutukoy sa mapusok, masidhi, mainit o maapoy na damdamin. Bagkus, ang pagtatampo ay mas tugma sa sakit sa loobin, dalamhati, lungkot o maski panglaw.

Pwedeng mangyari na ikaw ay *galit* sa isang tao dahil hindi ka niya *hinatid* sa gusto mong puntahan, at dahil dito ay nagkulong ka sa iyong kwarto at umiyak sa iyong unan, *puno ng pagtatampo*.

Nakuha mo ang kanilang pagkakaiba?


----------



## bookworm10

I got mad with him because he did  not take me home.


----------



## Alakdan

I think the equivalent of "tampo" is upset, not mad.  

I got upset because he did not take me home.


----------



## Scherle

Maraming salamat po sa inyo.

DotterKat, 
Kung ang kasing kahulugan ng tampo sa wikang Ingles ay sulk, fret, brood or pout, paano ko maisasalin ang "Hindi niya ako hinatid kaya ngtampo ako sa kanya." sa Ingles?

He did not bring me home that is why I fret.  Tama po ba?

Muli, maraming salamat.


----------



## DotterKat

leigh1802 said:


> .....paano ko maisasalin ang "Hindi niya ako hinatid kaya ngtampo ako sa kanya." sa Ingles?
> 
> He did not bring me home that is why I fret.  Tama po ba?....



Tama ka, pero medyo makaluma ang tono ng pangugusap mo. Kagaya ng mga ito ang tono ng isinulat mo:

I am sad, therefore I cry.
I am happy, so I sing.
It is almost lunchtime and that is why I cook.

Sa Inggles, mas karaniwan na ginagamit ang *present progressive tense* para sa mga pangungusap na tulad nito. Kaya, mas bagay sa pangaraw-araw na pananalita kung sasabihin nating:

I am fretting / sulking over the fact that he did not bring me home.
I am crying because I am so sad.
I am singing because I am so happy.
I am cooking since it is almost lunchtime.

Tulad ng sinabi ko, tama ang pangungusap mo, pero kapag ginamit mo ang *present progressive tense* sa halip ng *simple present tense*, ang tono o tinig ay hindi magiging makaluma o maladrama.


----------

